# Injecting Candida



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 20, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a HCPCS code for candida (injected into a lesion)?


----------



## lavanyamohan (Aug 20, 2008)

Lisa Curtis said:


> Does anyone know if there is a HCPCS code for candida (injected into a lesion)?



Hi,
I think there is no J-code for candida, and only code J3490 should be reported .


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

